# Argentinian Photographers



## Dollface (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey everyone, 

I'm looking at travelling through Argentinia,Peru and Bolivia mid next year, and I had a thought.

I would love to spend a day/week with a local photographer, working with him, meeting the locals, and viewing life in these other countries through the eyes of not only a local, but a local photographer. Even shooting a wedding or something would be such a memorable occasion..

Would anyone have any information or ideas as to how I could go about this, perhaps someone here is from Argentina and could give me some hints or tips.

NB: I don't speak fluent spanish ( actually, I don't speak spanish at all, but I plan on having a very rough knowledge before I go..)

Any thoughts,links or idea would be most welcome. 
Thanks for your time! :mrgreen:  :thumbup:


----------



## Peanuts (Aug 5, 2005)

I was just browsing and came across this and this won't help what you were asking but all I can say is I hope you have a great time whenever you go.

Several years ago I went to South America and it is such a unique place.  I espeically loved Peru.  I am sure you will have plenty of photo oppurtunities and the people down there are so friendly.  Sorry, but I can't even start to help you with finding a local photographer.

And don't wory about not speaking the language, they can interpret Span-glish quite will in my experiences.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Dollface (Aug 5, 2005)

I can't wait...  I'm looking at starting in Peru, pop up to bolivia, and then start at the bottom of Argentina and work my way up to fly back out of Lima.. Or maybe start in buenos aires and go all the way up.. Agghh - Who knows. I just know I've had the same teared-out-of-magazine picture of Machu Piccu pasted to the side of my (numerous) work pc's for the last 12 years.. It's so dog-eared and teared up, I need to go and shoot it for myself.


----------



## ElPerroGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi there, I have just put my photosite up of photography in thse countries.

they are at www.urbanjellyfish.com if you want a look!

You are going to have a great time!


----------



## ElPerroGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

by the way, if you need any advice on what to do, where to stay and thigns to do, give me a shout


----------



## Dollface (Aug 7, 2005)

ElPerroGrande said:
			
		

> by the way, if you need any advice on what to do, where to stay and thigns to do, give me a shout



Ok, I've just seen you photos, and now I want to go more than ever!!

Can I ask what were your highlights of the trip, and if there is anywhere you thought wasn't worth going to?


----------



## ElPerroGrande (Aug 8, 2005)

Dollface said:
			
		

> Ok, I've just seen you photos, and now I want to go more than ever!!
> 
> Can I ask what were your highlights of the trip, and if there is anywhere you thought wasn't worth going to?


 
Bolivia Bolivia Bolivia!!!! 

The most definate highlight was Salar de Uyuni, a photographer's paradise and easy to get to from Argentina.  You can read my trip report here http://www.urbanjellyfish.com/Bolivia/uyuni/uyuni.htm

the other one was Lake Titicaca, Copacabana on the Bolivian side rather than Puno in peru, very tranquill, beautiful scenery.  stay on Isla del Sol for a night if you can

As for anywhere not worth bothering, i can't think of anywhere to hand, is was all banging!

Drop me an email at the website if you need any planning help


----------



## Dollface (Aug 9, 2005)

Your site is giving me such a ) Inspiration and b) Information.

It's certainly making me feel more comfortable in travelling there. I suppose I'm a little nervous, but your information is helping put me at ease.

A few more questions:

a) do you speak spanish/portuguese? If not, how did you find it not speaking the native language?

b) if you don't mind me asking.. Exactly how long were you there, and how much did you spend over the entire trip on acommodation, food , travel and tours... Just trying to get a rough idea as to how much $ I wll need for 6 weeks.

Thank you so much, you have been an amazing help! Do you mind if I email you, rather than take room up on the forum?

My email add is: katie@dollface.net.au  - that's also my website: www.dollface.net.au , so feel free to have a look - it's not finished yet, but getting there.


----------



## ElPerroGrande (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Katie, replied to your post by email, fell free to email quesitons anytime


----------

